# Fantasy Football anyone?



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 8, 2019)

Is there an Engineer Boards fantasy football league? If not, anyone interested in starting one?


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 9, 2019)

I would love to be a part of one. All of mine have been with ESPN so I could set one up there if we get a few more people.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 9, 2019)

I think there was one last year. Not sure if there is/was a buy-in or not.

I may be down if there’s no $$ involved.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 9, 2019)

Yeah, my recommendation would be free, for fun only. Too hard to deal with money with people who don't know each other and are located all over.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Aug 11, 2019)

Ill be down for this. Ive been doing leagues through Yahoo


----------



## ZW_Pub_Power (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm in


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2019)

im game - we also have the EB pickem this year run by leggo -


----------



## akwooly (Aug 13, 2019)

I would be down for this.  TBH, i have never played FF before...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2019)

Just draft your favorite players and your all set!


----------



## User1 (Aug 14, 2019)

in


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 14, 2019)

Seems like we have quite a bit of interest. Let's get opinions on details and feel free to add anything you think of.

PPR or no?

What date and time for the draft?

ESPN or Yahoo?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 14, 2019)

I’m good with anything.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 14, 2019)

I count that we're up to 8 people, which I would say is the minimum, although I'd prefer to get to 12. It would be nice if there was a poll reply option to get everyone's vote, but I assume I can't get new feature added to the site for my convenience. 


Site: I've played on lots of sites. I would rank my vote CBS (not free), NFL.com, ESPN, Yahoo. But I'm fine with whatever.

PPR vs non-PPR: I personally like 1/2-PPR, but I'd vote for full-PPR over non.

I assume we'll keep most options pretty standard. No-IDPs, typical roster config (including a flex?).

Draft date: doing a live-online draft one night. Probably be tough to find a time that works for everyone. Which is fine since people can autodraft with a ranking list. The other option is a slow draft that stretches over a week or two. But those can be a pain sometimes.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 14, 2019)

I guess someone has to volunteer to be the commissioner. I don't mind doing it, but someone else is more than welcome.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 14, 2019)

I'll be commissioner if nobody objects. I can set up a league on ESPN so I would only need people's e-mail to send out invites.

PPR is fine with me and as for rosters, I've usually gone with...

QB

RB1, RB2

WR1, WR2

Flex

TE

D/ST

K

...I also like having a max for each position like 3 QB's, 5 RB's and 5 WR's to keep people from hoarding and to make it more interesting.

The draft date would probably be best on the weekend, probably in the next few weeks. I definitely want to avoid the slow draft lol.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 14, 2019)

i suppose i should figure out what the hell you all are talking about. i am already lost.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 14, 2019)

akwooly said:


> i suppose i should figure out what the hell you all are talking about. i am already lost.


http://www.nfl.com/fantasyfootball/story/0ap3000000692955/article/how-to-play-fantasy-football-a-beginners-guide


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 14, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> I'll be commissioner if nobody objects. I can set up a league on ESPN so I would only need people's e-mail to send out invites.
> 
> PPR is fine with me and as for rosters, I've usually gone with...
> 
> ...


I’m good with this setup.

I’ll send you my email in a pm.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 14, 2019)

I'll set the league up tonight and send out invites as I get e-mails.

As for the draft, maybe Saturday August 24th or August 31 around 5 pm eastern so we're not taking up the whole Saturday night?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 14, 2019)

akwooly said:


> i suppose i should figure out what the hell you all are talking about. i am already lost.


One thing I didn’t see explained is PPR. It stands for “points per reception.” If PPR is part of your league, your player gets points for successful receipt of the ball. Leagues can be configured for 1, 0.5, or 0 fantasy points per reception.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 14, 2019)

Question... do we want to make a rule (or policy) that your team name should match your EngineerBoard's name? Makes it's easy to connect back to the boards, know who you're playing, talk trash, etc. I played in a league from another community that did this. ESPN gives you two fields, Team Name and Mascot/Nickname ... something like that, right?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 14, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> I'll be commissioner if nobody objects. I can set up a league on ESPN so I would only need people's e-mail to send out invites.
> 
> PPR is fine with me and as for rosters, I've usually gone with...
> 
> ...


How many bench spots? Personally I'm a fan of smaller benches. I guess that's how I've generally prevented hording in the past.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 14, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> Question... do we want to make a rule (or policy) that your team name should match your EngineerBoard's name? Makes it's easy to connect back to the boards, know who you're playing, talk trash, etc. I played in a league from another community that did this. ESPN gives you two fields, Team Name and Mascot/Nickname ... something like that, right?


Makes sense to me. My “real” name will probably match my EB name when I sign up, but I can put it in another place when I create the team if needed.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 14, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> Question... do we want to make a rule (or policy) that your team name should match your EngineerBoard's name? Makes it's easy to connect back to the boards, know who you're playing, talk trash, etc. I played in a league from another community that did this. ESPN gives you two fields, Team Name and Mascot/Nickname ... something like that, right?


We could definitely do that to make it easier. Maybe your board name for team name and then a mascot of your choosing? Or just your board name for team name to keep it simple?



jean15paul said:


> How many bench spots? Personally I'm a fan of smaller benches. I guess that's how I've generally prevented hording in the past.


Usually 7 bench spots but we could certainly do less and not do the limits for each position.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 14, 2019)

Just so long as the tie breaker isn’t “bench points” I don’t think you should win for poorly managing your team!

Also regarding names - this is my work league name from last year - I won by the way- and have enjoyed running there dumb faces in jt the last 8 months...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 14, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Just so long as the tie breaker isn’t “bench points” I don’t think you should win for poorly managing your team!
> 
> Also regarding names - this is my work league name from last year - I won by the way- and have enjoyed running there dumb faces in jt the last 8 months...


Heh heh. “Not the winner we all envisioned.”

I guess we’ll all have a good guess of which team is our fearless leader’s, anyhow.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 14, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Just so long as the tie breaker isn’t “bench points” I don’t think you should win for poorly managing your team!
> 
> Also regarding names - this is my work league name from last year - I won by the way- and have enjoyed running there dumb faces in jt the last 8 months...





I sent out the first couple of invites so shoot me your email if you're interested


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 15, 2019)

@ZW_Pub_Power

@Road Guy

@akwooly

@tj_PE

Shoot me your e-mail when you get a chance if you're still interested


----------



## ZW_Pub_Power (Aug 19, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> @ZW_Pub_Power
> 
> @Road Guy
> 
> ...


Sent


----------



## User1 (Aug 19, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> @ZW_Pub_Power
> 
> @Road Guy
> 
> ...


sent. i was in the wilderness for a long weekend!


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 19, 2019)

@vee043324 I hear you like football.

And I'm not gonna participate in this but will, as mentioned by RG, be seeing up the Pick 'Em this week for a buy-in of some amount ($30 is what I'm thinking).


----------



## vee043324 (Aug 19, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> @vee043324 I hear you like football.
> 
> And I'm not gonna participate in this but will, as mentioned by RG, be seeing up the Pick 'Em this week for a buy-in of some amount ($30 is what I'm thinking).


i can't do fantasy but i'm into pick em. although if i win again this year are we going to pretend we never agreed to pay the winner or....??? :huh:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 19, 2019)

I haven't checked in in a while. How's the league coming along? I thought I counted 8 people on the boards say they were in, but only see 6 in the actual league so far.

I'd say there's still space for more (10 or 12 is better than 8 IMO). Everyone welcome; no prior experience necessary.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 19, 2019)

Right now, we've got 7 people. 

The only person that hasn't responded is @Road Guy I believe.

It would be nice to have at least 10 but just getting to 8 would help lol.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 19, 2019)

Hmm... @RBHeadge PE @NikR Are you into fantasy football?


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 19, 2019)

vee043324 said:


> i can't do fantasy but i'm into pick em. although if i win again this year are we going to pretend we never agreed to pay the winner or....??? :huh:


Not trying to hack this thread, but no... People will have to pay to get invited. Trying to determine the best way to do this. Do people half a generation older than me use venmo??


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 19, 2019)

No worries on the hijacking lol.

jean is right that we only have 6 right now but tj_PE will make 7 when she accepts the invite.

Let me know if anything needs to be changed as far as league settings go too


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 19, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Hmm... @RBHeadge PE @NikR Are you into fantasy football?


no thanks, it's not my thing.


----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 19, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Hmm... @RBHeadge PE @NikR Are you into fantasy football?


I have never played before. If you really are short I can join in, but not sure if it would add any value to everyones experience.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 19, 2019)

NikR said:


> I have never played before. If you really are short I can join in, but not sure if it would add any value to everyones experience.


We literally need one more to make an 8 man league

The nice thing about fantasy these days is all the rankings, especially for the draft. This league is free too so it’s much more about having fun and half of fantasy is luck anyway lol.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2019)

I’ll play along- you can send it to [email protected]

Im Putting most of my effort into killing my work league but I’ll make a noble effort on this!!


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 20, 2019)

That should give us 8

I was thinking about the draft date though. August 31 is right in the middle of the Labor Day weekend so should we try to do it this upcoming weekend or early next week to avoid people being busy with the holiday weekend?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 20, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> That should give us 8
> 
> I was thinking about the draft date though. August 31 is right in the middle of the Labor Day weekend so should we try to do it this upcoming weekend or early next week to avoid people being busy with the holiday weekend?


This weekend works best for me, but I also don’t mind doing a draft on Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 20, 2019)

I'll go ahead and change to this Saturday but we can always do something different if there are objections.

Looks like we'll be an 8 team league unless @NikR can make it 10 with a buddy


----------



## akwooly (Aug 20, 2019)

NikR said:


> I have never played before. If you really are short I can join in, but not sure if it would add any value to everyones experience.


i have never played before either.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 20, 2019)

I am wrapped up all day this saturday with soccer. can i just auto everything? i don't know how draft works.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 20, 2019)

akwooly said:


> I am wrapped up all day this saturday with soccer. can i just auto everything? i don't know how draft works.


You can, but in my experience that may screw you over a tad.


----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 20, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> I'll go ahead and change to this Saturday but we can always do something different if there are objections.
> 
> Looks like we'll be an 8 team league unless @NikR can make it 10 with a buddy


sure. Count me in. will dm you address


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 20, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> You can, but in my experience that may screw you over a tad.


Definitely this. We can move it to later that night if that works for everybody.



NikR said:


> sure. Count me in. will dm you address


Sounds good man, there are plenty of us that love to give advice


----------



## akwooly (Aug 20, 2019)

just to make scheduling fun i am on AK time.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 20, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> Let me know if anything needs to be changed as far as league settings go too


I looked through the settings. The only thing that stood out to me was 4 points per passing TD. I've always played 6. I'm not saying you should change it. I'm kind of looking forward to seeing how 4 changes things. It just stood out to me as different.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 20, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> I looked through the settings. The only thing that stood out to me was 4 points per passing TD. I've always played 6. I'm not saying you should change it. I'm kind of looking forward to seeing how 4 changes things. It just stood out to me as different.


I think that’s pretty normal. Rushing and receiving touchdowns are usually 6. IMO it makes quarterbacks a little more balanced.


----------



## chart94 PE (Aug 20, 2019)

Did you guys still need a person?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 21, 2019)

chart94 said:


> Did you guys still need a person?


I think so! Send a DM to @Ranger1316 with your email address!


----------



## chart94 PE (Aug 21, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I think so! Send a DM to @Ranger1316 with your email address!


Done.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 21, 2019)

Once @Road Guy and @chart94 accept their invites, we'll have 10 teams.

Thanks for making this happen guys


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2019)

ok thanks - I hit accept the invite!  are we putting $$ in? (yes I am way behind!)


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 21, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> ok thanks - I hit accept the invite!  are we putting $$ in? (yes I am way behind!)


Umm what about your commitment to the Pick'Em? No money involved in FF but $20 for Pick'Em.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2019)

I will be in there as well... busy week....


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 22, 2019)

so i hit the invite link but i am not seeing our team on the ESPN fantasy app?


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 22, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> so i hit the invite link but i am not seeing our team on the ESPN fantasy app?


What do you mean? You need to search for our group... It's called EB Pigskin Pick'Em.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 22, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> so i hit the invite link but i am not seeing our team on the ESPN fantasy app?


It looks like you should be registered...

@Ranger1316?


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 23, 2019)

Everything looks good on my end lol

Don't forget the draft tomorrow btw


----------



## akwooly (Aug 23, 2019)

What time is the draft?  I am not free until 4 or 5 AK time. that puts you East coasters at like 8 or 9.  I am free all day sunday.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 23, 2019)

in the event I don't get it figured out can you just put me on autodraft?


----------



## akwooly (Aug 23, 2019)

I can do auto draft too. No biggie.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 23, 2019)

@Road Guy did you get the email reminding you about the draft?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 23, 2019)

Yeah I am golden now - but please set me to auto draft in case I forget -


----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 23, 2019)

I will try to be make it. But if not I have already lined up my auto picks.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 23, 2019)

akwooly said:


> What time is the draft?  I am not free until 4 or 5 AK time. that puts you East coasters at like 8 or 9.  I am free all day sunday.


It’s at 5 PM ET but sorry you can’t make it man.

Looks like we’ll have an active waiver wire lol.

I set the pick times to 60 secs to make it a bit quicker too


----------



## User1 (Aug 24, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> It’s at 5 PM ET but sorry you can’t make it man.
> 
> Looks like we’ll have an active waiver wire lol.
> 
> I set the pick times to 60 secs to make it a bit quicker too


Then I Def gotta do the auto. I get stressed and mess it all up lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 24, 2019)

I have a feeling it’s gonna get pretty drafty today.


----------



## User1 (Aug 24, 2019)

I still haven't set it up :dunno:


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 24, 2019)

It might not let you until the order randomizes an hour before the draft. I’ll take a look if there’s still issues then.

Good luck everybody


----------



## User1 (Aug 24, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> It might not let you until the order randomizes an hour before the draft. I’ll take a look if there’s still issues then.
> 
> Good luck everybody






Ranger1316 said:


> It might not let you until the order randomizes an hour before the draft. I’ll take a look if there’s still issues then.
> 
> Good luck everybody


lol i wasn't having issues, just having naps   I think I set it up ok


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 24, 2019)

You sound like my fiancé lol.

We just got AC back after two days without it so I might need one later too


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 24, 2019)

Just finished the draft, nicely done everybody


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 24, 2019)

Projected 2nd.

To last.

Hahaha.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2019)

Geez I hate everything about the cowboys and dak Prescott- anyone want her


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 24, 2019)

Pretty sure you’d need to pay me a decent WR for me to accept that offer...


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 24, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Geez I hate everything about the cowboys and dak Prescott- anyone want her


Trade you Browns D/ST


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2019)

Lol at least it ain’t Andrew luck!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 24, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Lol at least it ain’t Andrew suck!


Fix’d


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 25, 2019)

I made a draft board... in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 26, 2019)

That's awesome jean


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 26, 2019)

Man I wish I was at home on my computer following the draft and making picks, instead of out on a job making the occasion pick on my phone. I only made 5 out of 16 picks. But even those I would have done differently if I was paying attention.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Oh well. _*Saquon 4 Life!*_


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 26, 2019)

That whole life thing gets in the way lol.

Getting Kelce in the 3rd round threw me off as I have never drafted a TE early Hardest pick was going with Dalvin Cook but my FSU bias kicked in lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 26, 2019)

It I would have been paying attention I would have taken Kelce at the 2/3 swing


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 30, 2019)

Current standing projections:

EDIT: photo removed. As of date of writing, I jumped from 9th to 4th.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 30, 2019)

Congratulations?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 30, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> Congratulations?


Idk how in the heck that happened. I still don’t have confidence i’ll Win my first matchup, tho


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 31, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Current standing projections:


Kickin ass without even knowing lol

Your matchup is going to be really

close if Mahomes doesn’t go off.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 2, 2019)

So I just had my draft for another league yesterday...I managed to get the Saints’ star back.

I named my team “Smile for the Kamara”.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 2, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So I just had my draft for another league yesterday...I managed to get the Saints’ star back.
> 
> I named my team “Smile for the Kamara”.


I hadn’t seen that one yet lol.

I did the draft for my work league last week and somehow ended up with Christian McCaffrey and LeVeon Bell


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 2, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> I hadn’t seen that one yet lol.
> 
> I did the draft for my work league last week and somehow ended up with Christian McCaffrey and LeVeon Bell


Frickin’ lucky.

Ours was an auction draft...I ended up with Kamara, DeAndre Hopkins, Chris Carson, and Robert Woods using the majority of my budget...had to deal with the scraps afterwords. Hopefully will still perform decently, though.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 2, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ours was an auction draft...I ended up with Kamara, DeAndre Hopkins, Chris Carson, and Robert Woods using the majority of my budget...had to deal with the scraps afterwords. Hopefully will still perform decently, though.


As long as nobody gets hurt and the bye week don’t kill you, you’re fine lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 3, 2019)

I had 2 drafts this weekend. Very happy with both my teams. 

Work friends league: Davante Adams, James Conner, Mike Evans, Kerryon Johnson, Josh Jacobs, Cam Newton... Also excited to have both Josh Gordon and AJ Green on the bench.
Friends and family league: McCaffrey, Odell, Chris Carson, Edelman, Cam Newton again, AJ Green on the bench again.


----------



## Supe (Sep 3, 2019)

My coworker's family needed a 12th player in their freebie league, and I was already set up from last year, so I joined for shits and giggles.  Parker and Parris Campbell were my two wildcards who could potentially be solid reserves given their increased responsibilities/play time, especially Campbell in the slot:


J. Goff - QB

A. Brown - WR

M. Williams - WR

S. Barkley - RB

T. Gurley - RB

V. McDonald - TE

S. Michel - WRT

C. Davis - Bn. WR

W. Fuller - Bn. WR

B. Roethlisberger - Bn. QB

K. Rudolph - Bn. TE

D. Parker - Bn. WR

P. Campbell - Bn. WR


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 3, 2019)

Nicely done guys, looks like everyone knows what they’re doing


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 4, 2019)

Tony pollard for trade, anyone? I could use a better WR.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 4, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Tony pollard for trade, anyone? I could use a better WR.


What would you want for that Bears D/ST?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 4, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> What would you want for that Bears D/ST?


Yeah, you’re not getting that.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 4, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, you’re not getting that.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 4, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> View attachment 13752


In all seriousness...check the league.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 4, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> In all seriousness...check the league.


Sent a counteroffer I’ll probably regret lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 4, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> Sent a counteroffer I’ll probably regret lol


Hey, looks good to me!


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 4, 2019)

I’m not confident in Damien Williams being the bell cow in KC so when I saw you included him, I just needed a half decent WR in return


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 4, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> I’m﻿﻿ n﻿ot confident in Damien Williams being the bell cow in KC


I guess that remains to be seen. In the mean time, still a pretty good flex play for me.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 4, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I guess that remains to be seen. In the mean time, still a pretty good flex play for me.


That’s a good point, gotta love preseason trades lol


----------



## NikR_PE (Sep 4, 2019)

@ChebyshevII PE @Ranger1316 so I am still figuring this out. How and why did you guys decide to trade?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 4, 2019)

NikR said:


> @ChebyshevII PE @Ranger1316 so I am still figuring this out. How and why did you guys decide to trade?


People trade for different reasons, but I was considering trading Tony Pollard because Ezekiel Elliot ended his holdout. I don’t necessarily want to drop him, because he may still add value, but he’s also not going to add value for me right at this moment.

I was really in need of a better wide receiver, so I was hoping someone would want to trade with me.

I ended up trading away Bears defense and Emmanuel Sanders to Ranger, in exchange for a better WR (Brandin Cooks) and a potentially good RB (Damien Williams). It helps me because I get some better players, and it helps Ranger because he got the defense team he wanted.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 4, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> People trade for different reasons, but I was considering trading Tony Pollard because Ezekiel Elliot ended his holdout. I don’t necessarily want to drop him, because he may still add value, but he’s also not going to add value for me right at this moment.
> 
> I was really in need of a better wide receiver, so I was hoping someone would want to trade with me.
> 
> I ended up trading away Bears defense and Emmanuel Sanders to Ranger, in exchange for a better WR (Brandin Cooks) and a potentially good RB (Damien Williams). It helps me because I get some better players, and it helps Ranger because he got the defense team he wanted.


Perfect explanation Cheb

A lots of trades involve speculation and different values for different players. Cooks should be better than Sanders but Sanders is a clear cut No. 1 with the Broncos while Cooks has two other WR’s on the Rams who could be No. 1’s on most other teams. 

Damien Williams just had LeSean McCoy join the Chiefs along with already having a good young back in Darwin Thompson so he’s not the sure thing he was a few days ago.

I had the Bears D/ST last year so my bias came into play there lol.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 4, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> but﻿ Sanders is a﻿ clear cut No. 1﻿ with the Bron﻿co﻿s


BUT...Joe Flacco is the QB. So...


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 4, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> BUT...Joe Flacco is the QB. So...


He can channel his inner Peyton Manning buried deep down lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 4, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> He can channel his inner Peyton Manning buried deep down lol


I’m gonna laugh if I hear “OMAHA” again.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 5, 2019)

Sorry for your loss, @jean15paul. Antonio Brown would have been a great asset.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 5, 2019)

I don't want to comment on the trade. LOL

Yeah, AB is an idiot. But he'll be back, this is probably only a 1 or 2 game suspension at the most. The new GM just need to make an example of the diva wide receiver to maintain the respect of the whole organization.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 5, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> I don't want to comment on the trade. LOL


Your discretion is appreciated. 



jean15paul said:


> Yeah, AB is an idiot. But he'll be back, this is probably only a 1 or 2 game suspension at the most. The new GM just need to make an example of the diva wide receiver to k maintain respect of the who organization.


Yep. Assuming, of course, he doesn’t become too much of a hassle, like he did for the Steelers.


----------



## Supe (Sep 5, 2019)

Makes me glad I drafted a shitload of backup WR's since AB was also my starter.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2019)

fuck i just realized i got the Bills Defense


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 5, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> fuck i just realized i got the Bills Defense


I'll trade you the Colts D/ST


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 5, 2019)

And so it begins...


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 5, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> And so it begins...


Liking my Bears D/ST so far


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 5, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> Liking my Bears D/ST so far


Yes, indeed. Good trade bro, good trade...


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 5, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yes, indeed. Good trade bro, good trade...


Just a blind hog getting the corn lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 7, 2019)

Too bad AB is on the no drop list! (He’ll prolly get another team, tho)


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 7, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Too bad AB is on the no drop list! (He’ll prolly get another team, tho)


I did not realize that


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2019)

Who has that little bitch?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 7, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Who has that little bitch?


@jean15paul


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 7, 2019)

Watch him throw a fit when he gets lost in the shuffle of WR’s lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 7, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> Watch him throw a fit when he gets lost in the shuffle of WR’s lol


Idk, I wonder if this was actually what he wanted all along. With his status I’d be surprised if he gets pushed behind Josh Gordon.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 7, 2019)

I really don’t know what they’ll do depth chart wise. I would take a healthy Josh Gordon over him, especially being younger. Edelman as a No. 3 is scary either way


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 8, 2019)

Week 1 game day! Good luck, lady &amp; gents.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 8, 2019)

So how do I sue all those fantasy “experts” who said to sit Watkins?


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 8, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So how do I sue all those fantasy “experts” who said to sit Watkins?


Gotta love Week 1 lol.

Guy I’m playing against in my other league sat Lamar Jackson


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 8, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> Gotta love Week 1 lol.
> 
> Guy I’m playing against in my other league sat Lamar Jackson


Sucks to be you!!!!!

Next week will be better; Tyreek Hill will prolly be out for a few weeks, which puts Mr. Watkins at a better position.

I'm dominating in my other league. And Kamara and Hopkins haven't even played yet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 9, 2019)

Neck &amp; neck, @youngmotivatedengineer! Good luck to you and Hopkins tomorrow...


----------



## Supe (Sep 9, 2019)

Holy shit am I glad I didn't join a pay league this year.  Probably my worst week in years.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 9, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Neck &amp; neck, @youngmotivatedengineer! Good luck to you and Hopkins tomorrow...View attachment 13769


Pretty sure he's got you on that one lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 9, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> Pretty sure he's got you on that one lol


I do still have the Broncos DST to go as well... if they do as well as people think I may still have a chance! (Wishful thinking I guess)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 9, 2019)

fantasy football sucks. i love fantasy football


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 9, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> fantasy football sucks. i love fantasy football


You have the Saquon curse! I know, I had it last year.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2019)

First week is awesome!


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 10, 2019)

Looks like this is going to be a pretty competitive season, nice Week 1 guys

 for the Raiders passing attack lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 10, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> Looks like this is going to be a pretty competitive season, nice Week 1 guys
> 
> for the Raiders passing attack lol


Man, that was crazy. Guess we’ll see if this was just a fluke or if they’re really something this year.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 10, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Man, that was crazy. Guess we’ll see if this was just a fluke or if they’re really something this year.


Thinking of dropping Big Ben for Derek Carr in my other league


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 10, 2019)

Anyone interested in Antonio Brown? He might be good with the Patriots.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 10, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> Anyone interested in Antonio Brown? He might be good with the Patriots.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 11, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> Anyone interested in Antonio Brown? He might be good with the Patriots.


Trade you a concussed Sterling Shepard lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 11, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> Anyone interested in Antonio Brown? He might be good with the Patriots.


Or he might get in trouble again ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 16, 2019)

Looks like I dominated @chart94 this week.

But in my other league all my good players busted. Hopkins and Kamara gave me a whopping 13 points combined.

Wtf.


----------



## chart94 PE (Sep 16, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Looks like I dominated @chart94 this week.
> 
> But in my other league all my good players busted. Hopkins and Kamara gave me a whopping 13 points combined.
> 
> Wtf.


i thought this team would be my stronger one, but my other two leagues look way better. both are about to be 2-0.. this league 0-2. Just nature of it i guess. Didnt help brees got hurt..


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 16, 2019)

chart94 said:


> i thought this team would be my stronger one, but my other two leagues look way better. both are about to be 2-0.. this league 0-2. Just nature of it i guess. Didnt help brees got hurt..


There's so much luck involved lol. I'm currently at 50 points in my other league with OBJ and Bell to go


----------



## Supe (Sep 16, 2019)

I had Rothlesberger as my backup, and the Steelers tight end as my starter.  Here's to hoping for a shitload of short passes to the TE from the backup, LOL.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 16, 2019)

Supe said:


> I had Rothlesberger as my backup, and the Steelers tight end as my starter.  Here's to hoping for a shitload of short passes to the TE from the backup, LOL.


You've at least got some hope with that lol. I had Cam and Big Ben in my other league Killing it with Lamar Jackson in this one tho


----------



## Supe (Sep 16, 2019)

I have Antonio Brown, too.  He did well this past week, but that's prior to his probable suspension and/or being cut again, lol.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 16, 2019)

Supe said:


> I have Antonio Brown, too.  He did well this past week, but that's prior to his probable suspension and/or being cut again, lol.


I actually think he won't get suspended or cut for this rape allegation because (1) there are no criminal charges only a civil lawsuit, and (2) I'm normally one to always give the victim the benefit of the doubt, but elements of the story sound questionable. I'm not saying that it didn't happen because I have no idea. But I think that will give pause to the NFL and they will take a wait and see approach.

Edit: Scratch all of that. Now there's a second accuser. AB is done.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2019)

Just need 25 more points out of OBJ


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 17, 2019)

My matchup in Week 2 was much closer than I expected

Thinking of dropping Big Ben(obviously lol) and Cam in my other league for Stafford and Garappolo. Thoughts?


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2019)

Carolina has a good RB and QB who's been washed up for three years.  Drop him.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2019)

Seriously wtf is wrong with this dude?


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2019)

CTE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 17, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> My matchup in Week 2 was much closer than I expected
> 
> Thinking of dropping Big Ben(obviously lol) and Cam in my other league for Stafford and Garappolo. Thoughts?


In a rookie-saturated league they seem like decent options.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2019)

they wont but this would be a good time for the Giants to trade Elli to someone for a year ... QB's are dropping like flys


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 20, 2019)

Somebody tried to offload AB, won’t mention names tho...

@jean15paul

Should I start Stafford, Jimmy G or Jameis in my other league? Unfortunate Cam owner there lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 20, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> Somebody tried to offload AB, won’t mention names tho...
> 
> @jean15paul
> 
> Should I start Stafford, Jimmy G or Jameis in my other league? Unfortunate Cam owner there lol


For the record, I sent that before he was cut. #imjustsaying


----------



## P-E (Sep 21, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> For the record, I sent that before he was cut. #imjustsaying


AB was a matter of time.  Gordon lasted longer. Thought Gordon was going to washout first.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 22, 2019)

@Road Guy Nail Biter!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2019)

I don’t think I will be able to close the gap-


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 23, 2019)

So Saquon is out for multiple weeks.  
I could use some RB help. Anyone want to make me a trade offer?


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 23, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> So Saquon is out for multiple weeks.
> I could use some RB help. Anyone want to make me a trade offer?


I could part with Frank Gore...


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 24, 2019)

I hate to be the only one trading lol

I like this trade though as I'm concerned with Dalvin Cook staying healthy and AJ Green being 100% when he comes back


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 24, 2019)

After just loosing Saquon, Dalvin Cook is a significant addition to my starting lineup.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2019)

it was approved before I could vote no!


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 24, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> it was approved before I could vote no!


We can definitely undo the trade if a majority thinks it was unfair.

I'll leave any future trades up for vetoes tho, just didn't think this one was lopsided. Still figuring out this LM stuff


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 24, 2019)

I figure it’s more fun for everyone if we all get a somewhat equal chance...


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 24, 2019)

@jean15paul Looks like we need to undo the trade. We'll trade back and any trades from now on will go through the veto process.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 24, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> @jean15paul Looks like we need to undo the trade. We'll trade back and any trades from now on will go through the veto process.


I hope you didn’t misinterpret my comment. What I really meant to say was I think the trade is reasonable, given Saquons absence. I’d rather @jean15paul have fun playing every week (I.e. not losing all season) than myself getting the chance to snag all the good players.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 24, 2019)

I must admit, I'm not a fan of vetoing trades except in the instance of obvious collusion. People should be allowed to manage their team and make any moves that they think helps their team ... even if people think it's not balanced at the time. (Imagine if someone gave up a good player for Alvin Kamara at the beginning of the 2017 season before he broke out. Everyone might have thought that was unfair and they would have been completely wrong.) 
*steps down off soapbox* 

That being said, we should definitely follow whatever the process is for this league. I'm not trying to cheat the system.

Edit: so should we undo and redo? Open a league poll? Or how do yall want to proceed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 24, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> I must admit, I'm not a fan of vetoing trades except in the instance of obvious collusion. People should be allowed to manage their team and make any moves that they think helps their team ... even if people think it's not balanced at the time. (Imagine if someone gave up a good player for Alvin Kamara at the beginning of the 2017 season before he broke out. Everyone might have thought that was unfair and they would have been completely wrong.)
> *steps down off soapbox*
> 
> That being said, we should definitely follow whatever the process is for this league. I'm not trying to cheat the system.
> ...


I feel like the veto system is better suited for leagues where cash is on the line.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 24, 2019)

It's not like teams in any sport have the chance to "veto" trades in the professional leagues...

But that's just my two cents, and I'm not a part of this league anyway.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2019)

Yeah stay out of this!


just kidding I don’t really care I just don’t know why we get all the email notifications if you don’t have an opportunity to do anything about it


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 24, 2019)

You can't turn the email notifications off?


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 24, 2019)

I think everybody is on the same page now lol. It’s good to see everybody involved too

As for the vetoed trade, we’ll let the veto process play out whenever another one is made, no more immediate approvals. It’s good to let everybody see and make sure a trade isn’t crazy lopsided.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 25, 2019)

Realized that if I uphold a trade, it goes through immediately, let's try this again


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 25, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> Realized that if I uphold a trade, it goes through immediately, let's try this again


Sheesh, figure this out, commish!


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 25, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sheesh, figure this out, commish!









I hate bunch e-mails as much as everybody else so my bad lol.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 26, 2019)

I’m starting Danny Dimes in my other league... good idea, or disaster waiting to happen?


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 26, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m starting Danny Dimes in my other league... good idea, or disaster waiting to happen?


I'm doing the same thing lol. I was going to start Stafford but not after getting burned last week.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 26, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> I'm doing the same thing lol. I was going to start Stafford but not after getting burned last week.


Eli Manning every week now:


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 30, 2019)

So who needs a TE? Looking to get rid of Waller for RB or WR help


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 30, 2019)

Don't trade your WRs to Ranger. Trade them to me. I'll give a better deal.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 30, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> Don't trade your WRs to Ranger. Trade them to me. I'll give a better deal.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 30, 2019)

On a similar note, I could also use a good WR...anyone want Greg Olsen? Since Kittle was on bye this week, I only needed him once.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 1, 2019)

My first loss was by 1.2 points


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2019)

you can take a look through my current list of bums and see if there is anyone there who tickles your fancy..


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 2, 2019)

This week in EB FF league, the Washington bowl! Patrick Mahomes and the ‘Busters try to whip Amendola!

@tj_PE


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 2, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> This week in EB FF league, the Washington bowl! Patrick Mahomes and the ‘Busters try to whip Amendola!
> 
> @tj_PE


She might have you after getting caught up in my wheelin and dealin


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2019)

why in the fuck did I add the seattle defense at the last minute


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 4, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> why in the fuck did I add the seattle defense at the last minute


Hindsight is 20/20 lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 4, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> Hindsight is 20/20 lol


But the hawks’ defense isn’t.

Not the legion of boom it used to be.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 4, 2019)

Don't feel bad though, my receiving core is dependent on Jameis Winston


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 6, 2019)

@Road Guy

Who would you want for Michael Thomas? Mike Evans or Chris Godwin? Emmanuel Sanders and Tyrell Williams?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 6, 2019)

Lol, GB packers consists almost solely of Aaron Jones this game.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 6, 2019)

Gotta love Mike Evans and Lamar Jackson torpedoing me this week lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 6, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> Gotta love Mike Evans and Lamar Jackson torpedoing me this week lol


HAHA! Goose egg’d!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 6, 2019)

I'm serious @Road Guy. I'll make you a better deal.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 7, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm serious @Road Guy. I'll make you a better deal.


You can have OBJ


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2019)

havent had time to look into it - will do today -

but he is like the only person generating points!


----------



## chart94 PE (Oct 7, 2019)

dont look now by chart is back in the game!!!!


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 7, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> havent had time to look into it - will do today -
> 
> but he is like the only person generating points!


According to reliable sources, Jean is a bum so trade with me


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 7, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> reliable sources


I think I see a “tradegate” happening in the near future...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2019)

anyone want OBJ?     he might eventually get more than 6 points...


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 10, 2019)

@jean15paul_PE

Looks like you could use a WR...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 10, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> Looks like you could use a WR...


I could.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 10, 2019)

I might have an option or two Trying to buy low on OBJ right now lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 10, 2019)

Yeah...no Saquon, no Shepard...looks like @jean15paul_PE has a “giant” problem.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 10, 2019)

Now that I’ve got Godwin, I’d love to get rid of Evans lol


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 11, 2019)

Ill give Odell another few weeks to get his shit together - maybe he'll get traded to a team that has a throwing QB..


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 11, 2019)

I feel you. I have Odell in another league. I was struggling with this same thing. The thing is there's risk either way. If you trade him, he may get it together, then you missed out. But if you keep him and he doesn't, then his trade value keeps falling. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 12, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I feel you. I have Odell in another league. I was struggling with this same thing. The thing is there's risk either way. If you trade him, he may get it together, then you missed out. But if you keep him and he doesn't, then his trade value keeps falling. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I’m in the same boat in my work league too lol. I think everyone is in a holding pattern after all the trades lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 13, 2019)

Seriously. I really need a good WR. All offers will be considered.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 13, 2019)

I would be willing to part with DJ Moore...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 13, 2019)

Well this week blows.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 13, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Well this week blows.


That’s an understatement lol


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 13, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Seriously. I really need a good WR. All offers will be considered.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 18, 2019)

Welp. Mahomes our for a bit. So I guess...

I CHOOSE YOU! MINSHEW!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 18, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Welp. Mahomes our for a bit. So I guess...
> 
> I CHOOSE YOU! MINSHEW!
> 
> View attachment 13997


https://the-phijkchu-cult.fandom.com/wiki/Pokemon_With_Mustaches


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 18, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Welp. Mahomes our for a bit. So I guess...
> 
> I CHOOSE YOU! MINSHEW!
> 
> View attachment 13997


I'm rolling with him in my other league lol. Good choice over Daniel Jones


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 21, 2019)

I have even more reason to hate Tom Brady now. Think he's going to cost me a win this week lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 21, 2019)

I don’t think there’s anything more humiliating than losing to a player who started two key players on their bye week.


----------



## Supe (Oct 21, 2019)

I have now had 12 of my fantasy players injured this year.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Oct 21, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> I have even more reason to hate Tom Brady now. Think he's going to cost me a win this week lol


Nope....Tom Brady just got you the win...


----------



## chart94 PE (Oct 22, 2019)

IM BACK!!!!


----------



## NikR_PE (Oct 22, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I don’t think there’s anything more humiliating than losing to a player who started two key players on their bye week.


is that me? I have no idea what I am doing. I wish I could devote enough time to learn this as I had initially planned.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 22, 2019)

NikR said:


> is that me? I have no idea what I am doing. I wish I could devote enough time to learn this as I had initially planned.


Yep... well played


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 26, 2019)

Anybody want Matt Ryan? Pretty sure I’m running with Jackson and Stafford so I’m open to offers with RB or WR help


----------



## Ranger1316 (Nov 1, 2019)

So I have 3 QB's and would like to get rid of Matt Ryan or Drew Brees. Still looking for WR or possibly RB help lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 1, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> So I have 3 QB's and would like to get rid of Matt Ryan or Drew Brees. Still looking for WR or possibly RB help lol


I mean...who isn’t rn?


----------



## Ranger1316 (Nov 1, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I mean...who isn’t rn?


That's fair lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 10, 2019)

This May be one of my best weeks yet...sorry, @chart94...


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Dec 4, 2019)

Is there a 2nd round of playoffs this week? There is no matchup appearing, and the bracket says TBD for all on the entries for the 2nd round.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 4, 2019)

I think we play the same team twice. Most points of two matches goes on.

Week 15-16 appears to constitute round 2.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 5, 2019)

yeah, ESPN default is 2-weeks per playoff round. It's weird and I don't really like it. I guess it helps protect from randomness.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 5, 2019)

What are the standing in your FF league?? All I wanna know is who's winning. I'm nosy!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2019)

All I know is that I am not winning (Cant find the standings)

Dak and the Cowboys suck but I am glad he got some garbage yardage late in the game last night!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 6, 2019)

Playoffs:

@Ranger1316

@akwooly

@jean15paul_PE

@chart94

Consolation:

@ChebyshevII PE

@tj_PE

@Road Guy

@ZW_Pub_Power

@youngmotivatedengineer

@NikR_PE


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Dec 6, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> yeah, ESPN default is 2-weeks per playoff round. It's weird and I don't really like it. I guess it helps protect from randomness.


Everyone Ive done was always 1 week, so I was confused. This way can also help when a team bombs 1 week( happend to me in a league last year)but at the same time,  if a team has a monster week 1, it could be hard for the other to catch up anyway.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 10, 2019)

Congratulation @chart94. You got me.


----------



## chart94 PE (Dec 10, 2019)

From worst to at least second!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm guessing that some of you play in multiple leagues. How's your seasons go?

I play in 3 leagues. Made the playoffs in all 3. Still in it in two (not this one). I'll take it because the other 2 are for money. 
Here's a fun fact. I drafted Cam Newton and AJ Green in all 3 of my leagues, and still made the playoffs in every one.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm going to end up either 5th or 6th. My arch nemesis beat me pretty bad in week 13.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 10, 2019)

i should have defin traded that POS OBJ!


----------



## chart94 PE (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## chart94 PE (Dec 23, 2019)

CAUSE WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS!!!! Good season everyone!!! tagging @ChebyshevII PE just cause if i cant win at EB mafia, at least I can beat him elsewhere!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 23, 2019)

chart94 said:


> CAUSE WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS!!!! Good season everyone!!! tagging @ChebyshevII PE just cause if i cant win at EB mafia, at least I can beat him elsewhere!


Hey, no shame in losing at what you suck at. At least I can claim the moral victory.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Dec 23, 2019)

Big congratulations to @chart94 for winning the inaugural season.

We'll do it again next year in a new thread but I'd love to get suggestions and feedback here.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 23, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> Big congratulations to @chart94 for winning the inaugural season.
> 
> We'll do it again next year in a new thread but I'd love to get suggestions and feedback here.


I’d be down again next year!


----------



## akwooly (Dec 23, 2019)

i will do it again! thanks for setting it up.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 26, 2019)

Congratulation @chart94!

Yeah, definitely keep m in the loop for next year.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm sure no one cares, but:

I'm in 3 leagues. Made the playoffs in all 3. Made it to the championship in 2. Won 1. 

Finished "in the money" in both that I made the championship. So that's great!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2019)

congrats Chart94!

And thanks for getting this set up this year!


----------

